

Medvedev (Russia President) now in Twitter - Uncle_Sam
http://twitter.com/KremlinRussia_E

======
mkramlich
I picture it going something like this:

1\. you follow Medvedev on Twitter

2\. KGB follows you

~~~
vaksel
there is no more KGB, it was called FSK(federal service of counter-espionage)
in 1993 and in 1995 they renamed it to FSB(federal service for security)

~~~
mkramlich
thank you my lovable fellow professor einstein geek. :)

but seriously, I knew that, and despite that, I said KGB intentionally because
it made it a more effective _joke_

------
leff_f
Logically, he should be following Putin.

------
IgorPartola
He also visited the Apple Campus: <http://twitpic.com/1zcizj>

------
Janteh
Anyone has more information on why he visited the Twitter office?

~~~
miguelpais
To get the Verified Account badge?

------
xelipe
In Mother Russia you don't follow public officials on Twitter, public
officials follow you.

------
orblivion
<http://twitter.com/KremlinRussia> for those who keep it real

~~~
pavel_lishin
I wonder if he writes both, or if he has a translator whose full-time job is
to watch the Russian feed, and translate.

------
seiji
"In Twitter" in both senses of the word:
<http://twitter.com/skr/status/16864317315>

------
vaksel
you'd think they'd bump the Kremlin dude and get that account instead of going
with KremlinRussia(do any other countries have Kremlins?)...I'm sure he could
be convinced to part with the account

------
raheemm
What it must be like to work in an office where world leaders drop by

------
zokier
is he really personally bothering to write there or is it just another pr
stunt?

~~~
patrickk
If I was to guess, I would say that this is tied to the article on HN a few
weeks back about how the Russians want their own version of Silicon Valley.

Rather than sending their president to San Francisco to see how he "gets the
web", they would do a lot better by sorting out their corruption problems and
improving civil liberties (these are the words of Russian commenters on that
article, not me hating :-) )

------
rabidsnail
In English, for some reason.

~~~
jganetsk
He has two accounts, one English, one Russian. The tweets are the same.

<http://twitter.com/KremlinRussia> <http://twitter.com/KremlinRussia_E>

------
dotcoma
wow. Russia now 'democratic' at long last ;-)

------
migiale
fake

~~~
ciupicri
It's a verified account, although I don't know how they verified it.

~~~
dablya
Unless I'm missing something, it looks like he showed up at their offices...

